# 2001 740i Sport Steering Wheel Features



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey,

Im curious before I get my 7, what is the mouth and sound waves? Picture


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## rufredbird (Jul 12, 2007)

Cell phone on/off



BMW 3-SERIES said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im curious before I get my 7, what is the mouth and sound waves? Picture


----------



## carguy63 (Jun 14, 2007)

It is for your connection to BMW assist and or the Telephone...nice car !!
How many miles on it?? What did you pay?? Where are the M wheels that where part of the package?


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

its for the voice command 
nothing to do with the telephone the telephone menu is through the navigation buttons if equipped

great car by the way:thumbup:


----------



## chris_lax (Feb 5, 2006)

wowww...nice ride man...i like the interior especially....post more pics!


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Its a 2001 740i Sport & Premium Package, Postimg More Pictures


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

momo1978mohi said:


> It's for the voice command


Yup, what he said... 

Here ya go:
Voice Control Manual


----------

